# black spot on balls



## peggel (Mar 11, 2011)

one of my boys has a black spot on his balls. could it be from the other rat biting him there? will it heal up? has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## rissa1227 (Feb 23, 2011)

is this a new thing? 2 of my rats have dark patches on their testicles from coloring.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is the black spot on the very end of his testicles?


----------



## peggel (Mar 11, 2011)

i don't think it was there when I got him, but honestly can't remember. i think that it was pink when we first got him, but I might be wrong. yes it is at the end of his balls.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

When he was a baby it was likely pink, but the spot at the end can develop for darker rats like black and agouti's etc.  Some look like a little heart


----------



## peggel (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks for explaining that, i do remember a pink spot and now it is black. now i'm not worried. thank you!


----------

